

Console OS: Dual-Boot Android, Remastered for The PC - bowmanb
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mmv/console-os-dual-boot-android-remastered-for-the-pc

======
walterbell
Cool project. Anyone know how the "automagic" installer accomplishes dual-boot
with Windows 8, including compatibility with secure boot? If this project has
3D graphics working on Surface Pro, could it be adapted to Ubuntu?

